# Wszystkie programy z danej kategorii

## Xywa

Mam proste pytanie,

Jak zobaczyć wszytskie programy z kategorii games-rpg - jakaś komenda emerge czy w inny sposób?

----------

## Jacekalex

```
 qlist -IC games-rpg/*
```

```
eix -I games-rpg/*
```

----------

## Xywa

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  qlist -IC games-rpg/*
> ```
> ...

 

To mi pokazuje wszytsko co ma zainstalowane, a mi chodzi o to co siedzi w całej gałęzi - np. emerge -s pokazuje mi i programy zainstalowane i niezainstalowane.

Anyway, dzięki za odpowiedź  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Moze jestem staromodny, ale ja bym uzyl ls

```
category='x11-wm'

ls /usr/portage/$category/ /var/lib/layman/*/$category/
```

----------

## znal

```
eix -C# games-rpg
```

Listuje wszystkie pakiety z danej kategorii, także te niezainstalowane.

----------

## Jacekalex

 *Xywa wrote:*   

>  *Jacekalex wrote:*   
> 
> ```
>  qlist -IC games-rpg/*
> ```
> ...

 

No to  eix:

```
eix games-rpg/*
```

Albo tutaj.

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## lazy_bum

http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/131/351/eb6.jpg

----------

## Xywa

Wielkie dzięki!

 *Quote:*   

>  qlist -IC games-rpg/*

 

nie zadziałało więc myslałem że

 *Quote:*   

> eix -I games-rpg/*

 

da identyczny rezultat jak qlist,

ale okazało się że eix załatwił sprawę.

 :Cool: 

Mam problem z uruchomieniem moich ulubionych gier pod wine, wię potestuje linuxowe.

----------

